# aptdaemon crashes in Ubuntu 11.04 "An unhandlable error occured"



## Asmeet (Jul 21, 2011)

I started receiving an error from ubuntu after I updated my system. Now I am not able to install any deb file. It shows some complicated error and asks me to correct it manually but I don't know how to deal with the error. It says 
*An unhandlable error occured*
There seems to be a programming error in aptdaemon, the software that allows you to install/remove software and to perform other package management related tasks.

Further in details it says 


Traceback (most recent call last):
  File "/usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/aptdaemon/worker.py", line 961, in simulate
    trans.unauthenticated = self._simulate_helper(trans)
  File "/usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/aptdaemon/worker.py", line 1085, in _simulate_helper
    return depends, self._cache.required_download, \
  File "/usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/apt/cache.py", line 226, in required_download
    pm.get_archives(fetcher, self._list, self._records)
SystemError: E:I wasn't able to locate file for the linux-image-2.6.38-10-generic package. This might mean you need to manually fix this package.

The linux-image-2.6.38-10-generic package is installed correctly. I don't understand what to do next


----------



## Garbage (Jul 21, 2011)

Let me google it for you.

[ubuntu] Ubuntu Software Center Error - Ubuntu Forums


----------

